
LP Cover Art - smacktoward
https://lpcover.wordpress.com/
======
lou1306
Ew, the entry for The Dark Side of the Moon [0] is totally ruined by that
"original master recording" label.

[0]: [https://lpcover.wordpress.com/2014/04/19/the-dark-side-of-
th...](https://lpcover.wordpress.com/2014/04/19/the-dark-side-of-the-moon/)

------
benj111
I'm a bit confused by the concept. The covers on the front page don't seem to
be notable in any way. And there isn't anything to explain why they are
notable.

~~~
tiben_
Seems more of a covers images repository than anything else. Worth to mention
that covers scan quality is very good, far higher than average discogs cover
scan quality.

~~~
benj111
Yes perhaps.

From what I understand the recent vinyl resurgence is a very physical thing,
possibly not a rejection of digital, but certainly trying to make up for
digital's short comings. So I can't quite make sense of it in the regard.
Another way of looking at it is as 'Art', but these don't seem to be artistic
pieces.

Maybe I'm reading too much into it.

Its a niche about sound track albums, I'd just prefer something to pull me in,
explain why I should appreciate it, not in a confrontational sense, just that
I like to hear people communicating their passion for something, even if I
don't see I personally.

------
B1FF_PSUVM
> addicted to vinyl …

Actually, it's way too easy to get awful snap crackle and pop from vinyl, and
digital media at least spare us that.

But the large format album art ... especially when labels went to the trouble
of making it double, opening like a large book, even for a single LP ...

~~~
asutekku
A lot of people say that digital is the way to listen to the music, because it
doesn’t have the cracks and pops of the vinyl but in my honest opinion those
are the things that makes listening to vinyls interesting.

Now a lot of people probably disagree with me, but having small cracks, pops
and hissing sound (as long as they don’t hinder the listening experience) give
the record an unique feeling. The record having these cracks and pops usually
means it’s been used and liked.

But if you want the “perfect” experience, go for digital.

~~~
pimeys
It's even nicer if you DJ and mix with two Technics turntables. The feel of
vinyl is a big part of the fun.

